# AT&T has effectively banned Bitcoin nodes by closing port 8333 via a hidden firewall in the cable bo



## MannDude (Sep 2, 2015)

As per: https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/bitcoin-dev/2015-September/010798.html



> I have been struggling to get port 8333 open all year, I gave up and was using blockchain for months despite a strong desire to stay on Bitcoin Core, but now the issue has reached critical mass since I'm using the python Bitcoin server module. I have literally spent my entire day trying to open 8333, I thoroughly made sure it was open on the router and computer and it's still closed. Strangely enough I got it open for 30 seconds once today but something closed it immediately.
> 
> After hours of phone calls and messaging AT&T finally told me the truth of what was going on, and only because I noticed it myself and demanded an answer. The internet is being routed through a DVR/cable box, and they confirmed the DVR also has a firewall. To make this even more absurd they refused to turn the firewall off because it is their equipment. So effectively they can firewall any port they want even if the customer asks them not to, in the unlikely event the customer figures it out.
> 
> Perhaps this is the driving force behind the inexplicable and massive decline in Bitcoin nodes. Bitcoin is being censored by the ISPs themselves, and they won't even tell you that. I had to get in touch with headquarters and threaten to rip it out of the wall to get a proper answer.


FCC guidelines however should prevent this ( https://www.fcc.gov/openinternet )



> broadband providers may not block access to legal content, applications, services, or non-harmful devices.
> 
> These rules will protect consumers no matter how they access the Internet, whether on a desktop computer or a mobile device.


What other things are generally blocked besides inbound port 80 and 25 traffic? I wonder if we'll see more bitcoin related stuff trying to be blocked at the ISP level as well or not. I'm not too privy to bitcoin setups and requirements but this does appear to be a pretty clear overreach.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 2, 2015)

I was sad when I had to drop Comcast and their IPv6 goodness where I was able to use my own modem. I switched to Verizon FIOS and was happy to find out that I don't need to use their equipment either so I had them run a CAT5e into my house instead of coax so I could plug the ethernet cable directly into my router.  I'm sure they block ports on their end but I'm happy not having to deal with their hardware because I hate being forced to use somebody else's router.


----------



## drmike (Sep 2, 2015)

AT&T is at it again. Not enough their cooperation and basically being NSA front for many decades.

Now the port blocking just cause. I'll never understand why consumers allow this sort of behavior from companies.

Anything that prohibits customer legitimate use is bad idea.  Fine to have opt in services for filtering, security, etc.  This isn't such a thing.

Hard to figure out what the deal in this with AT&T is.  Is AT&T being told by the alpha spooks to tamp down / demote Bitcoin to maintain their stranglehold on monetary policy?  I wouldn't doubt it.


----------

